# Homesteader's paradise in Colombia, South America



## ace1203 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello from our 100 acre farm here in Colombia. We are new to homesteading today. We are an Expat, homeschooling, homesteading family of 7, that has farmed all over Colombia for the last 4 years. We have cows, chickens, guinea hens, turkeys, pigs, tilipia fish, fruit trees and we are starting our year round garden.
We are developing some of our land here to build a little family friendly, vacation/farm resort. With animals, small fishing lake, store, river tubing and cabins for rent. We also have land available to sell off acres to other families who may be interested in this unique lifestyle of homesteading. Year round growing season, 60-85 degrees weather all year long, cheap living, abundant water, vibrant friendly locals... What's not to love. Let me know if anyone has questions about homesteading in Colombia.


----------



## wkyongae1 (Nov 15, 2021)

Whats the weather like there. Cost of living. And general living conditions.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

ace1203 said:


> Hello from our 100 acre farm here in Colombia. We are new to homesteading today. We are an Expat, homeschooling, homesteading family of 7, that has farmed all over Colombia for the last 4 years. We have cows, chickens, guinea hens, turkeys, pigs, tilipia fish, fruit trees and we are starting our year round garden.
> We are developing some of our land here to build a little family friendly, vacation/farm resort. With animals, small fishing lake, store, river tubing and cabins for rent. We also have land available to sell off acres to other families who may be interested in this unique lifestyle of homesteading. Year round growing season, 60-85 degrees weather all year long, cheap living, abundant water, vibrant friendly locals... What's not to love. Let me know if anyone has questions about homesteading in Colombia.
> View attachment 101187


you off grid or on grid?


----------



## wkyongae1 (Nov 15, 2021)

Off grid in north eastern Washington. We raise, pigs, quail, guineas and ornamental pheasants.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

Markansas said:


> you off grid or on grid?





wkyongae1 said:


> Off grid in north eastern Washington. We raise, pigs, quail, guineas and ornamental pheasants.


sounds nice


----------



## wkyongae1 (Nov 15, 2021)

We have 20 acres. What does farm land go for there?


----------



## ace1203 (Dec 21, 2013)

wkyongae1 said:


> We have 20 acres. What does farm land go for there?


Usable Farm land starts around $3000USD per acre , but you can get giant chunks (50 acres or more) of hilly jungle covered land for less than that per acre. 

We are on the grid here, as are most people because power is cheap and accessible to even remote places. When you buy a piece if land in Colombia, you need to build a small basic structure on it, and then tell the power company you need power. Then around 1-3 months they come out and will install a pole and the price of the pole is then added on to your bill in affordable monthly payments. 
The weather in colombia varies greatly with the altitude and mountains. Our farm is at 1000m above sea level and temp ranges from 65-85. But it can be much cooler or hotter depending on location.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, if I was younger.


----------



## wkyongae1 (Nov 15, 2021)

Same here, semi retired. Our plan for here is not long range. Just something we always wanted to do. Next place will be on the beach, my wife says.


----------

